

JavaScript Ants - wkonkel
http://www.enviee.com/joel/ants/

======
baldeagle
That's pretty cool.. I was having trouble getting the pheromone to lay out,
what is the visual cue for that?

Also, it reminded me of this series, prominently featuring ant modeling and
study: [http://www.amazon.com/Spin-Control-Chris-
Moriarty/dp/0553586...](http://www.amazon.com/Spin-Control-Chris-
Moriarty/dp/0553586254)

~~~
wkonkel
More active discussion on reddit --
[http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/2r6gzk/javascrip...](http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/2r6gzk/javascript_canvas_ant_simulator/)

